# Advertising....what do you think?



## E3PhotographyStudio (Mar 1, 2007)

Ok....so, I'm thinking about taking a bunch of my business cards and putting one on each of my neighbors doors. What do you think?? Is it crazy? People are always sticking biz cards in our doors for landscaping, home improvment, etc....but I'm not sure if it'd work for photography. 

I was also thinking about taking some of our wedding postcard coupon things to a local bridal shop to see if they'd leave them out for customers to take. Do any of you do that?? I'm just trying to think of different ways to advertise that are cheap but affective. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 1, 2007)

I've never seen people stick business cards into doors before...what's wrong with the mail box?  If that's standard in your area, then go for it.  I'd be more inclined to print up some fliers...just a one page add, and deliver them that way.  Or the post cards, if you have those already.  

Bridal shops would be an ideal place to advertise...if you can get in.


----------



## AprilRamone (Mar 1, 2007)

Bridal Shops probably get hit up all the time by starting out photographers, but it doesn't hurt to ask  Just make sure you have a thick skin when going around and asking because I've found that there is a lot of rejection but every so often someone takes you up on what you're requesting.  I'd make sure the postcards/flyers that you leave with them are high quality and look nice.  

I think the door to door flyering/leaving biz cards with people would be less effective.  It can work sometimes for things like auto shops and pizza places etc... because enough people need those services on a regular basis, but photography is very specialized and there just wouldn't be as many people biting and it would probably be a waste of time and $ for you.  But that's just my opinion

What about offering a gift certificate for your services in an auction?  Hopefully whoever won your gift certificate would like what you did and start spreading your name around to their friends.

I specialize in Children's photography and I always keep business cards and 4x5" postcard style coupons with me so that if I'm at the park or the mall or wherever and there are parents with their kids there I can give them one.


----------



## teishu (Mar 1, 2007)

can u not post an ad in the local newspaper ? might be cheaper than printing lots and fliers although Big Mikes idea is probebly the best


----------



## E3PhotographyStudio (Mar 1, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> I've never seen people stick business cards into doors before...what's wrong with the mail box?


 
Oh I know. It must be a phoenix thing b/c I've NEVER had this happen except here. It's really weird if you ask me. But I suppose it works for some businesses.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Mar 1, 2007)

> It can work sometimes for things like auto shops and pizza places etc... because enough people need those services on a regular basis, but photography is very specialized and there just wouldn't be as many people biting and it would probably be a waste of time and $ for you.


I'm going to respectfully disagree with April here... not saying that biz cards will have your phone ringing off the hook... but how expensive is it, really, to give cards to 100 of your neighbors. Biz cards are what, 7 cents a piece... so we're basically talking about $7, plus maybe an hour of your time to drop them off.

And even if one person calls you... if they're happy, they'll tell their friends, and so on... and before you know it, your word-of-mouth campaign is in full gear.



> I'm just trying to think of different ways to advertise that are cheap but affective.


The place I'd start, if I were you, would be to contact (via phone) all of your former clients (weddings, portraits, etc.) and ask them if they know some people they could refer you to. As I'm fond of mentioning, one of my clients booked 6 weddings off of just one former client.

Referrals can definitely get your business rolling. So don't be shy.

Good luck.


----------



## E3PhotographyStudio (Mar 1, 2007)

AprilRamone said:


> What about offering a gift certificate for your services in an auction? Hopefully whoever won your gift certificate would like what you did and start spreading your name around to their friends.
> 
> I specialize in Children's photography and I always keep business cards and 4x5" postcard style coupons with me so that if I'm at the park or the mall or wherever and there are parents with their kids there I can give them one.


 
We are actually going to be doing that in April. My Mother-in-law's church is having a silent auction, and also give out a catalog with coupons. We're going to be putting in a coupon/ad in that catalog, so hopefully that will offer up so more business. 

Maybe I'll just get a bunch of post card/coupons printed up again and leave them in strategic places. LOL Flyers are REALLY expensive, so I don't want to just throw those around. I save those for the people that are truly interested in our business.   And as for the newspaper....it's pretty darn pricey here.  I'm on such a tight budget, so newspapers are out for now.


----------



## E3PhotographyStudio (Mar 1, 2007)

Jim Gratiot said:


> The place I'd start, if I were you, would be to contact (via phone) all of your former clients (weddings, portraits, etc.) and ask them if they know some people they could refer you to. As I'm fond of mentioning, one of my clients booked 6 weddings off of just one former client.


 
Already done that. We've hit up ALL our friends and family in the area to tell their friends and stuff about us. We've even offered free sittings. Still nothing. Grrrrr.....It's very frustrating. Especially when we go to pay bills.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 1, 2007)

Have you thought about (or already have)  joining a local club or professional organization?  This might put you in touch with other photographers in your area.  While they may be your competition...it may also open up some opportunities for you.  For example, maybe you can give you name to a busy photographer who can refer business to you if they are too busy to take it.

An instructor of mine said that he joined an association and entered a contest.  He won the contest which didn't mean much by itself...but the exposure that it gave him was invaluable.  It was a snowball effect from there.


----------



## fmw (Mar 1, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> Have you thought about (or already have) joining a local club or professional organization? This might put you in touch with other photographers in your area. While they may be your competition...it may also open up some opportunities for you. For example, maybe you can give you name to a busy photographer who can refer business to you if they are too busy to take it.
> 
> An instructor of mine said that he joined an association and entered a contest. He won the contest which didn't mean much by itself...but the exposure that it gave him was invaluable. It was a snowball effect from there.


 
Makes sense to me.  When I was a commercial shooter I turned down weddings left and right.  I didn't do any consumer photography at all.  However, I did provide referrals to a couple of wedding shooters that I knew would be up to the task and do a good job.  They would send commercial work to me in return.  Not that unusual.


----------



## E3PhotographyStudio (Mar 1, 2007)

hmmmm....I never thought of that before. I'll have to look into that. Thanks guys!!


----------



## craig (Mar 1, 2007)

I consider that very few people need photography. I set my radar to those that do. In my case it is art directors and editors. Be direct in your advertising as opposed to random.


----------



## Icon72 (Mar 1, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> I've never seen people stick business cards into doors before...what's wrong with the mail box?


 
Just a note, the post office will be the first to call if you put things in people's mail boxes. Go with door hangers if you want to leave anything.


----------



## chakalakasp (Mar 7, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> I've never seen people stick business cards into doors before...what's wrong with the mail box?


 
The fact that it's a federal crime?


----------



## EOS_JD (Mar 7, 2007)

If you know people who are having a baby, getting married, having a birthday party etc.... ask if they'd like some images. Free but they pay for the prints.  Offer a freebie if they get you some business.


----------



## ZyxKor (Mar 8, 2007)

Marketing is really tough, even tougher with a strict budget. Go to the bookstore or go online and get "Marketing for Dummies" or an other book like that. You need to understand some basics of getting a marketing plan together then implement it. As others have said you're in a business that isn't a daily need for people so most people don't think about it much on a daily basis. Because of that if you just blast out ads without thinking about them first you will be wasting money. You need to figure out who your core customers are, where they look for your services when they need them then figure out what makes them buy from a specific vendor. It's sounds pretty tricky but with a good book or two you can figure it out pretty quickly. For a photo business I would definitely have customer quotes on your website saying "wow, great service, great prices, great product" etc. For a smaller company that helps assure perspective customers that other people have used your services and liked them. Without that they really don't know you from anyone. 

One of the biggest issues I see with small companies advertising is bad copy. Make sure everything is perfect and the best that it can be. Even one misspelled word will turn off customers. 

And, as always I recommend going to www.gitomer.com  and sign up for the Sales Caffeine Newsletter. It's free and contains TONS of great ideas and info . And any of his books are great, the Sales Bible is must read.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Mar 8, 2007)

> Marketing is really tough, even tougher with a strict budget.


Ironically, having a strict budget can be an advantage because it _forces_ you to market smart... 



> One of the biggest issues I see with small companies advertising is bad copy.


 
Amen to that... I am a part-time copywriter as well... and it is amazing how truly sloppy (or just plain awful) most advertising copy is.  

And the sad part is... you can be the best photographer in the world, but if your advertising doesn't sell your product or service... it doesn't really matter.


----------



## ZyxKor (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh, one quick thought:

Marketing is what gets people in your door, Salesmanship is what gets them to buy. You need to understand the difference and as a small business you need to be able to do both. 


Jim - I learned firsthand that most ad copy is bad. I misspelled the name of the company I was working for once. That was a bad day.


----------



## E3PhotographyStudio (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Jim and Christian. We actually signed a bride and got a deposit check, so we've got a little money now to work with. LOL  We decided to get a really nice see through sign made for one of our cars (durango) and the other car will get just a vinyl web address sticker across the back window. That will help for right now. We're also making some post card coupons for some of our friends to have/give away. And we're talking with some local churches about silent auctions they're having. Hopefully it will help for now.


----------



## Renair (Mar 10, 2007)

I had a similar idea for here in Dublin.  The card idea will work if you go to an area with new houses, people want photos to cover there new blank walls.  Also I put up flyers in my local library.  Hope this helps a little, oh, also stick some business cards down in your local tourist office....


----------

